# 3HP Minn Kota trolling motor prop removal help



## ben2go (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't get the prop of my trolling motor.It seems to be stuck solid.The shaft is rusty.I removed the center nut and tried to work the prop off but no luck.I soaked it in penatrating oil and tried.Still no luck.I'm letting it sit over night.Anyone got any ideas?This is my first repair job.The motor was left on the boat and the boat was left sitting half in and half out of a pond.Of course the motor was pulled up but rain happens.The rear of the boat sank and the whole unit was under water for years.It doesn't look to bad and the chrome shaft has very little rust on it.The control box is corroded pretty bad on the outside.Inside is ok.Motor turns freely by hand but only buzzes with power.I think the brushes are bad.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 21, 2008)

Tilt the motor in a way that the penit oil can puddle on the motor shaft. Wiggle the prop and lightly tap on the shaft; then respray, let sit and do it again. Loosely start the nut on the shaft so you dont damage the threads.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2008)

sccamper said:


> Tilt the motor in a way that the penit oil can puddle on the motor shaft. Wiggle the prop and lightly tap on the shaft; then respray, let sit and do it again. Loosely start the nut on the shaft so you dont damage the threads.



To late.I buggered the shaft up and the nut is one of those plastic wing nuts.I tried again this morning and nada.It will not move.I thought that it would be threaded on, but looking thru the clear prop,I can't see any threads on the prop.I keep tryin tho.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 22, 2008)

One sure fire way is to run the motor in the lake, preferably a deep hole. The prop will fall off and sink to the bottom. It works even better if that was your only mode of propulsion.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 23, 2008)

KMixson said:


> One sure fire way is to run the motor in the lake, preferably a deep hole. The prop will fall off and sink to the bottom. It works even better if that was your only mode of propulsion.



I agree,but I need the prop off to make repairs.The tm currently isn't working.I let it set for 2 days with a puddle of pentrating oil around the prop shaft and no go she is still stuck solid.Looks like this one may hit the round file.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

Why not just bust the prop off? They aren't that expensive, and if you can't repair the motor.....nothing ventured nothing gained..........

ST


----------



## ben2go (Aug 24, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Why not just bust the prop off? They aren't that expensive, and if you can't repair the motor.....nothing ventured nothing gained..........
> 
> ST



I am considering it.


----------

